# Mogrify won't put my watermark on images - need help!!



## nitts (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi new here. 

I just installed Mogrify on my Lightroom 2, they are both updated and current. I have even made a donation to get the full version of the product. I am having two problems so far:

1 – Watermark will not work at all. I have checked my version to some of the tutorials and seems that my version is missing the check box “overlay watermark”. Have you seen this problem before? - seems if I dont have this box checked it will not work at all?!?!

2 – Annotation I am having the same problem. I am missing the check box “add text annotation”

any suggestions?

Thanks for your time.

Nitts


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Nitts, welcome to the forum!

Do you know how to post screenshots of what you CAN see? It's much quicker than trying to guess, and will help us get to the root of the problem quicker.


----------



## nitts (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is a screen shot. There is no check box for "overlay watermark", it is the same for text annotation. 
I've attached an image of my screenshot and a screenshot from www.lightroomqueen.com

Thanks for your help!

Nitts


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh ok, no don't panic in that case. I wrote that post ages and ages ago, and LR/Mogrify's been updated a few times since then.

Can you get LR/Mogrify to apply anything? Maybe a border line or a resize, something like that, just to confirm whether it's installed and working properly? And just try it with 1 file instead of 233 for the minute?

You've got 2 watermark positions checked in your dialog - left and center - perhaps just check one and see if that is tripping it up?


----------



## nitts (May 4, 2010)

Hello,
The borders do work fine and I did try just applying 1 watermark but still no luck with that. Im out of idea right now. 
I've tried uninstalling and re-installing a few times now. I will keep trying it but this is very frustrating haha!!
Any ideas?
Nitts


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2010)

Great news! Ok, that means that the plug-ins installed properly. Now we just need to figure out why it's not working with your watermark. What kind of file is the watermark? Can you upload it so we can check it's not a problem with that specific file?


----------

